

There Is a Second, Secret DNA Code Which Controls Genes - cjfont
http://earthweareone.com/scientists-finally-admit-there-is-a-second-secret-dna-code-which-controls-genes-2/

======
gus_massa
The original research articles are interesting. They are 1 year old, but I
hadn't read them before. But this articles has a sensationalist tone that I
really don't like.

------
jschwartzi
I have to confess that I stopped reading this after they started using
harmonics of DNA to justify why hypnosis works.

